# Renouvellement



## sabine111 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
 Je suis en Saône et Loire. Mon renouvellement se fera d'ici la fin de l'année.
J'aimerai savoir si des collègues de ma région peuvent me renseigner au sujet des personnes qui nous visitent : est ce la puéricultrice "habituelle" ou bien d'autres personnes ?
Une deuxième question, je suis en arrêt, probablement pour 1 an encore, dois je le signaler lors de la visite ? est ce que je ne risque pas en le disant, d'être "mise en pause" en attendant ma reprise et devoir attendre une nouvelle visite pour  retravailler ?

Par avance merci,
Bonne journée.


----------

